# Broken Strings



## simpletoremember (Mar 11, 2010)

For those who have the crapspace check out my shiity solo/acoustic/folk-punk thing

www.myspace.com/thesebrokenstrings


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 31, 2010)

so i recoded a hip hop song called trashy raccoon if anyone wants to check it out.


----------

